# gib to malaga



## bandit1250 (Aug 5, 2014)

hi has anyone here hired a taxi from Gibraltar to Malaga airport, and what was the cost? cheers. (January 31st)


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

bandit1250 said:


> hi has anyone here hired a taxi from Gibraltar to Malaga airport, and what was the cost? cheers. (January 31st)


I haven't but I would expect it to cost about 120 Euros (more at night).


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Gibraltar Taxi - Malaga Airport Taxi | Malaga Taxis

hope this helps


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

You have to cross the border and get a Spanish taxi, as Gibraltar taxis won't sit in line to go through customs.

An alternative is to get a bus from La Linea bus station, about 5 minutes from the border. It costs €15.67.

Venta de billetes Avanzabus


----------

